# Conexión de audio mono a parlante



## PERFECTSOUNDFOREVER (Feb 6, 2010)

Qué tal, este es mi primer post aquí y espero que no el último, ya que parece una interesante comunidad en este mundo de la electrónica, tan nuevo para mí.
El objeto de este thread es resolver un problema básico... Construyendo una talkbox (para el que no sepa qué es, es básicamente un sistemita que toma el audio de la salida de un amplificador de guitarra -por ejemplo- y lo envía, a través de un pequeño parlante, por una manguera hacia la boca del ejecutante, que es utilizada como caja de resonancia para el sonido), me topé con cierto contratiempo... Estaba usando el circuito de unos parlantes de PC para ahorrarme el trabajo, reemplazando el parlante por uno un poco más potente, pero por mi torpe cuidado y desconocimiento del tema, terminé arruinando la placa y ahora lo único que consigo es ruido y un sonido de una intensidad despreciable. Así que decidí deshacerme de la placa y reemplazarla por algo más simple, el problema es que no conozco absolutamente nada del tema...
¿Cómo podría hacer para conectar la salida del audio al parlante que envía el sonido por la manguera? ¿Es estrictamente necesario un nuevo circuito? Supongo que funcionaría si pudiese conectar el - del parlante al ground del amplificador que envía el sonido, pero lamentablemente no tengo acceso, ¿podría rebuscármelas con una batería o algo así? También pensé en armarme un TA2003, con mis nulos conocimientos teóricos podría arreglármelas creo, pero también supongo que sería totalmente innecesario, si la amplificación ya la tengo cuando la señal pasa del IN al OUT del ampli de guitarra...

Espero que no me odien por la pregunta tan básica, y espero haberme expresado bien. ¡Muchas gracias desde ya!


P.S. No estaba seguro de si poner el tema acá o en Pequeña Potencia... ¿Acerté?


----------

